
If Satan was a web developer - napolux
http://imgur.com/gallery/qA4Bu?utm_content=buffer56d42&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
mpicker0
Not pictured but also terrible:

Enter your phone number in these three separate fields. We may or may not
automatically take you to the next field when you've entered enough digits in
this one.

Enter your phone number in this specific format (which may be: with dashes,
with dashes/parentheses, without any punctuation, some other crazy thing). We
can't simply extract the numbers on our end; that's unbelievably difficult.

Pick your area code from this dropdown.

~~~
subliminalpanda
It's surprising how many websites (mis)handle internationalized phone numbers,
or insist on an area code when there is none.

~~~
norea-armozel
Yeah I always wished for people to just give one text box for the number and a
dropdown for the country of origin. I never understood the need to represent
phone numbers as US only format(s) in the input.

------
dangerbird2
The rotary dial one would pair well with Apple's "brushed metal" theme and
other Skeuomorphic GUIs of old.

------
asdfweqr
what do you mean, "if"?

------
spongeb00b
I really want to use the last one in something.

~~~
lithos
Pitch it as an antikeylogger security measure.

------
coverband
I saw this on Reddit the other day, brilliant! The person who came up with
these should apply for patents just in case!

------
lucideer
In fairness, number 5 is pretty great

~~~
anotheryou
oh how I hate this :)

Every second audio software has turn knobs you have to turn with your mouse.
The "best" ones let you drag in a straight line (up or right = more), but even
than it's a UI misery.

What you actually want: a slider where click holds the value and up and down
than adds or subtracts. If the control is small, slow the movement while
dragging (so you allways have to travel X pixels from min to max, no matter
how small the control. beware of screen edges). Also please no jumping when
hitting besides the handle.

~~~
lucideer
These are all obviously terrible, but at least this one comes with a little
bit of cute skeumorphic charm.

------
l1n
Could someone edit the URL to remove the referral parameters?

------
fermuch
Number 8 is amazing. I'd love to see it for real in a website.

------
timehastoldme
*were

